# nicht so gut wie



## Blixa

Hola!!

Estoy haciendo un ejercicio en donde tengo que elegir entre  so... wie / komparativ + als, y elegi esta opcion

Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut, wie im Prospekt stand

Esta bien armada?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kunvla

Blixa said:


> Hola!!
> 
> Estoy haciendo un ejercicio en donde tengo que elegir entre  so... wie / komparativ + als, y elegi esta opcion
> 
> Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut, wie im Prospekt stand
> 
> Esta bien armada?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Hola:

Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut, wie er im Prospekt stand (beschrieben wurde).

Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut *wie* der (andere) aus dem Prospekt.

Pero no entiendo qué quieras decir, es que no está bien armada del todo, le falta algo. Mejor escribirías tu ejemplo en español para recibir una propuesta más adecuada.

Saludos,

PD: Danke Sowka für den Hinweis.


----------



## Blixa

Es un ejercicio del libro, solo vienen asi las instrucciones:

Ordnen Sie zu und verbinden Sie die Sätze mit wie oder als

Vienen las opciones y tengo que unir "Diese Computer is nicht so gut,...." "im Prospekt stand"

y eso es todo, yo elegi unir con "wie" pero como no me quedo claro cómo hacerlo, por eso preguntaba


----------



## Alemanita

Blixa said:


> Es un ejercicio del libro, solo vienen asi las instrucciones:
> 
> Ordnen Sie zu und verbinden Sie die Sätze mit wie oder als
> 
> Vienen las opciones y tengo que unir "Diese Computer is nicht so gut,...." "im Prospekt stand"
> 
> y eso es todo, yo elegi unir con "wie" pero como no me quedo claro cómo hacerlo, por eso preguntaba



Entonces yo pondría:

Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut *wie es* im Prospekt stand.

La comparación es so ... wie = tan ... como. Ese 'es' que aparece hay que agregarlo, porque la expresión 'dice el folleto, pone en el folleto' en alemán sería 'es steht im Prospekt'.


----------



## Blixa

y en la respuesta no lleva la coma antes del wie? en el libro siempre le ponen la coma, pero esta bien?

Gracias!


----------



## kunvla

Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut*,* wie es im Prospekt stand.

Der Hauptsatz 'Dieser Computer ist nicht so gut' wird vom Nebensatz 'wie es im Prospekt stand' durch ein Komma getrennt (und 'es' ist das Subjekt des Nebensatzes, por si no ha quedado claro).


Saludos,


----------

